# Harpersfield Dam



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I am thinking about going tomorrow to Harpersfield. Is the dam usually fishable and unfrozen right nearby it? I was there a couple weeks ago but didn't explore right near the dam to see length of net I would need. At this point I think it is the only option I have for open water. When I was there I stopped and talked to a guy fishing off the bridge and he actually had a net he made from PVC that breaks down and was 27' to get them. If I did fish from the bridge I would probably try to walk the rod down, but I would like any advice on a good place to set up without having to wade.


----------



## Barnrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey Kayak, I had the same idea. We were planning to head out Saturday. How was it?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Didn't make it out there yet, might try this weekend instead. I'm headed to Mosquito today for walleye, crappie, perch and gills.


----------



## hardworker122 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hey kayak Im barnrats bro,,,,,we were thinkin about headin to the dam tomorrow round noon. any info on it???????


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I didn't end up going, I am thinking it's probably pretty frozen shut except possibly close to the dam...you can try calling Don at Harbor Bait and Tackle in the morning. He usually has really good info on what is open.


----------



## hardworker122 (Dec 21, 2014)

great man thanks so much for the info!!!!!


----------



## oldboot (Jan 9, 2015)

Dam I only have a 26 foot net.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Still pretty slim pickins that far up stream anyway. Spring it starts to fish nice


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

We've had a good number of multiple hook up days from Hogsback to Harpersfield this year as early as mid November. They can make it up that far in a few days. Also been catching resident walleye there in late December.


----------

